# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi 2009

## salamanda

FATALITET KULTUROR

Gjithkund,pasi u ngopen  me eren e barotit
u zgerdhine hyjnite me Perendine e Lotit:
"...me dhimbje njerezore bukur u drekoka
pa he na thuaj kush qan andej nga toka(?)

"Se pari qan foshnja sapo futet ne dynja...
qan dhe nusja(megjithese duket marshalla)
qan plaku kur me force ia marrin kuleten
burri s'qan eshte burre :lepurushi: ecse vret veten!"


KUR KOTEM...


Kur kotem rendis dobite e dajakut
Shqetesohem per formen e guralecit
Shthur me mendje fijet e shajakut
Ndjek me sy zigzaget e pijanecit

Numeroj gjethet e lendet e lisit
Para pasqyres fryhem si kaposh
Shfaros problemet e farefisit
E hedh ne leter ca vargje bosh


MENDIMET E LYPSIT

Zgjohet lypsi rreze ures se re; 
nen kapuc shkund mendime e morra:
"Qe me nate era e pirja me mpiu;
terezi kolopucesh paska debora!

Miun e cmend arresti shtepiak;
bren ne raft te bukren balade
Graria lagjes ka turp dimeror
ndaj i fsheh buzet me pomade"



(Kushtuar gjyshes time)
SHTEGETIMI I GJYSHES

A ka agime e perendime
qe s'e njohin gjyshen time(?!)

Thone se nen pirgje plisash
ushqen rrenje qiparisash...
Nuk guxoj t'i flas,ta prek;
kam frike se m'qorton "Zevzek!"

Se c'ben nenokja tek oborri...
than ne diell peta lakrori
Shan risite ndane ugarit
e prashit permbas mullarit

Kur e ndjen korba thellimin,
porsi zog nis shtegetimin
Le nga pas nen hije thane
gjergjef,syze e nallane 



BEHEM LEMSH


"Babi,meqe te kam Mbretin e Deshirave
tregome c'i ndodhi Ariut Mengjerash!"
Shtriqem si Liza ne Boten e Cudirave
Leshoj gogesimen e Gogolit Gjumash

...Ne pyll Kesulkuqja takon Pinokun.
Gjysmagjeli pjell Pipi Corapegjaten
Lepuri ben gare me Donald Patokun
Tre Derrkucet murosin me nge Rozafen

Alibaba behet Princi i Borebardhes
Njerka e Hirushes i jep urdhra Xhinit
Dhe vidhen tinez pas perces se nates
Shaluar mbi gomarin e Nastradinit

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> (Kushtuar gjyshes time)
> SHTEGETIMI I GJYSHES
> 
> A ka agime e perendime
> qe s'e njohin gjyshen time(?!)
> 
> Thone se nen pirgje plisash
> ushqen rrenje qiparisash...
> Nuk guxoj t'i flas,ta prek;
> ...



Me pelqyen poezite e tua *salamanda*!
Jam  nje lexuese paksa nazike. 
Sot u gjenda para kesaj "tryeze" te pasur dhe cilesore.
Vecanerisht, me shijoi poezia qe kam cituar.
Te uroj sukses dhe frymezim!
Suzana Zisi

----------


## riza2008

Pershendetje salamanda!Shëtita nëpër vargjet e tua dhe ngela tepër i kënaqur.Poezia kushtuar gjyshes shume e arrire.Ju pergezoj per cilesine e poezive.Me respekt Riza Çato

----------


## salamanda

Ju falenderoj te dyve (Suzana dhe Riza)per levdatat,shume, shume shuuuuuume!
Me te vertete jeni treguar teper inkurajues.


(Kushtuar gjyshes time)

GJYSHJA

E perzune gjyshen gripi,ankimet,thellimet...
Nenokes time prej reumatizmes i hipnin kacabunjte
urrente celularet,shtirjet e Evropes Lindore...
E perzune pa naze te mbyllur ne kuti te drunjte

Patjeter qe del... (te hahet per cmime te pazari)
me gjel deti si trofe, shend e vere e duarmpire.
Hej,gjyshja ime ajo kuzhinierja e vetme qiellore,
galaktikave gatuan shpesh per shpirtrat e lire!

Ne toke qaj,me flihet,e di qe gjyshja s'fle me 
Porsi kllocke kakariset te kroi i fshatit tani:
"Hajde xhani nenes,hajde ,o yll,o drite,o qelibar
malit te kercejme dropullite e te ngreme dolli!"

Ah sikur ta ndal teleferikun me frena altruizmi!
Te zhbej kurthe kaprojsh rreth e qark zabelit;
fija e pare e barit qe mbin te varri i gjyshes
do t'jetoje me gjate se tere rrezet e diellit!

dhjetor 2008


CLODHJE

Me e kote se jeta ishte vdekja,
ngaqe asgje s'pipetinte 
ne dyert e saj te erreta
Heshtje funerali 
ne boketimat pa tinguj
ku une isha s'isha
i humbur neper idhuj
Kaloi kotesia pa kohen
kur akrepat antike ngelen
Muskujt e teresise u clodhen,
se kishin pushim te dielen.


PAANSHMERI KRYEQYTETASE

Daje Diloja shijon kafe me leket e kursimit
Te Kopeshti Zoologjik ushtrohen ligjet e shtimit
Tellalli i talentuar therret pas agjerimit
Kurvat biznesmene ngrene kursin e kembimit
Lypset monopolizojne trotuaret e Tiranes
Patoku gelltit prezervative  buze Lanes
Shpezet arratisen nga vitrinat e kasaphanes
Une vetem marr shenime e tregohem asnjanes



FILLIMI I FUNDIT

Tej penxheres, nen plisa krimbat pergjojne shiun
Nje flutur balerine ulet ne sythin e sikletit tend
Ti merr pluhurat e i ngre pezull me mendimet;
une ha kokoshka ,shfletoj gazeten,analizoj...
Here-here syte m'i caplon ndonje derr fluturues
e s'i ve re biografive ditore te kolegeve te tu
Mermerit "c'gomar!" dhe masakron qelqurina ne kuzhine
Mua me feks buzeqeshja e larget qe te preku zemren: 
rrahje me e parregullt se trafik makinash ne Tirane!
S'kemi me antiteza ndjenjash:i treti shiu i lajthitur
Dhe shpresat po na shplahen ne oaze me uje te kripur

Ky eshte fillimi i fundit:

Shtirja shfaqet sheshit si hiene e hidheruar
Moskokecarja ime fik cigaren ne thithkat e tua
Nje admiruas te hedh veshtrimin dhimbjezbutes
Natyrisht lotet me zhubrosen ne tasteren e pianos
Ne fillim te fundit...



...VONE

Vetmia vendos vellon vargmaleve
Venusi verbohet,venitet,vezullon
Vdekja e vjeter vertitet varreve
Vrapoj :lepurushi: ampiri verger me veshtron



GRUA!

Pritja per nje femije vertete me kenaq mua,
sepse ti vete, tere mllef numeron pilulat;
une kthehem nga parajsa fal fajet madhore,
ne shtrat filozofoj e ledhatoj testikulat


Pritja per ty ,harliset te djerrinat e hicit,
ndez mangall pasionesh me gjethet e blirit;  
mbledh shkarpa te njoma xhelozish ne sketerre,
me ngul gjemba harresash ne beben e syrit.


ADMIRUESI RROBAQEPES

Dakort, ti s'me perfill
ndaj t'i solla lulet
qe t'i marresh ere humbjes...

Kur te griset endrra
s'te ofroj qepje levdatash
as qendisje puthjesh

I bej tegel nje tjetre!




E DUA DIELLIN!

Kokrrizat e pjalmit dhe konfeti bekojne pjellorine,
prandaj nen kete diell rritet drithi bashke me femine

Eshte i njejti diell qe pasqyroi melcine e cukitur
ne sqepin hutes, ku Prometeu pa dhimbjen, padyshim

I njejti diell qe ngrohu anijedjegesin Arkimed...

Qiparisat do t'i mbjell nje sekond para se te vdes
Kujdeset dielli per to,per drithin e nipat e mi
E dua diellin!

----------


## salamanda

"Si thua, së pari (se fund me sa duket nuk ka),
E nisim me një të puthur?"

                          Suzana Zisi


MEKATAR I PERJETSHEM JAM!

Me bene si spektator tenisi ecejaket e tua
Per puthjen e pare,shtate qiej e pertej lus
Nuhas pranine tende,me feks gjuha si langua 
Ve koken prane nje tjetre mbi jastek kaktus

Doemos ke degjuar per sakrificat e kaluara;
Puthme pra, arrezen e fytit(c'alibi pasioni!)
Le te shqepemi te dy me molle te ndaluara...
Pes!Engjuj djallezore na deboni ku te doni!

----------


## salamanda

"Eh,të shkretët,të shkretët ç'i gjeti?!
U dehën pa pirë një gotë raki.
Bëj shaka,s'u dehën vërtet,
i dehu një varg,një poezi."

Riza Cato



MALLKIM

Ashtu te dehur me vargje dhe poezi
Harrohen ne mendime,bota i harron
dehen vertete kur s'i honeps njeri
Pine dopio rakie se vargu s'u rimon

Poetin e mehalles s'e ka pare njeri 
Mua,s'ma kane zene syte prej javesh
Duke derguar kryevepren n'redaksi,
Ka perfunduar nen urban dykatesh!?

----------


## riza2008

Ah sikur ta ndal teleferikun me frena altruizmi!
Te zhbej kurthe kaprojsh rreth e qark zabelit;
fija e pare e barit qe mbin te varri i gjyshes
do t'jetoje me gjate se tere rrezet e diellit!

Shum..shum...shum.....e bukur kjo strofke e shkeputur nga poezia :"GJYSHJA".
Pershendetje salamanda,më pelqejne poezite e tua,strofken qe  kam shkeputur me la shume mbresa.Te lumte mendja!Faleminderit qe ke vargezuar nga poezia ime "Dehje poeti".Respekte salamanda!

----------


## Besoja

Përgëzime Salamanda!
Ke zgjedhur një rrugë të vështirë por më të bukurën.
Jo që vetëm shpresoj por kam bindjen që në të ardhmen do të të lexojmë më shumë dhe më bukur.
Edhe një herë urime dallëndyshe e vogël.......në se nuk gabohem në këtë përcaktim!

----------


## salamanda

NATE VERE

Flegrat e qytetit shfryjne
gjyshe qe sajojne perralla,
kuisje deshperimi ne kasino,
hingellima grash te perdala...

Pas perdesh venitet virgjeria,
me djerse e gjak freskohen carcafet
nata ndizet si cakmak dashnoresh;
te tre thithin cigaren e perbashket.

Mushkonjat me levrijne rreth kokes
dhe i kanosen kitares 'cakorduar,
pergjate kenetes xunkthat trillohen:
simfoni bretkosash paska filluar.

Bulku bujar i nates, ndan kengen
me shelgjet kokevarur mbi lume.
Iriqet tok defrejne kete nate,
ata pine vese e rrine pa gjume.

Kurse une, dua vere,ne vere!
Te pi sa te sosen vreshtat.
I zhveshur te kridhem ne vete...
Ziliqare,me marrshi pleshtat!

Te me dyndni me te shara,
qe t'harlisem ,t'hijeshohem;
te me grini si hashish,
pse jo,me te gjithe drogohem!

Dremitja m'ben symarsian te esellt
Reja hokatare me prish terezine.
Lerma ta shoh ate bri te henes,
C'kodosh!Ma mbars mire fantazine. 



FESTE VJESHTE

Festojne amvisat me recel kumbullash
Festojne peshqit me koktej llumrash
Festojne geshtenjat;kercejne neper prush
Festojne te vdekurit,varreve bejne dush
Festojne dallendyshet se po ikin sot
Festoj edhe une ,ngaqe ia fus kot! 

BEJ BE

Endrra eshte velenxa ime dimerore
e thurur me vargje Agolliane;
Ua-ja e letres dashurise per ty
ne duart e komshies llafazane

E di,ne endrren tende erotike
verdallosem pa bastun,i verber
A do te me puthesh ndonjehere?(!)
Nejse, shpresen e kam te gjelber
Prandaj behem Zogu Don Zhuan
Pallojte marrin hua pendet e mia...
Me cukit buze gremines dashurise
e ne mos renca me vrafte Perendia!


PISHMANI I BURRIT

U kthye i shoqi e ia pruri Pajtimin me tabaka,
bashke me nje lule e nje filxhan caji
("**** off-et!" fluturuan furtunave fet e fet)
" O sa mot i bukur, tamam si dite maji!"

Zakonisht kur gruaja s'shtonte gje... ahere,
palacoja personale, shfaqje shakash niste 
Iu balsamos dhe barcaleta me e perkryer atij:
Ulur si fisnike solemne, gruaja s'levizte(!)

(padyshim e prekur nga akuzat... pajtimi) 
ajo as fliste , as qante, as qeshte;
burri u tret si ne terr, i pezmatuar
Avokatja e mbrojtjes Heshtja,heshtte

Heshtte dhoma ,heshtte banorja e saj
Bukuroshja e Mekur prane cajit te paprekur
Ulerima ulkonjash kumbuan nga ujevara kur
dy ore me pare e pikelluar kishte vdekur.

PADREJTESI!

Mbi korsi autostradash prej kockash krokodili
Shkruhen nenet qe lejojne bashkejetese bajlozesh
Shigjetat sajojne elegji per eshtrat e elefanteve;
po ashtu skuta te papiketuara shpirtngushellimesh
ku enderrlagurit thahen me shprese mes thellimesh
As qe shenohen stacionet e karburantit, kurrsesi 
As topografia e kokes se tullacit :maci: 'padrejtesi!



MENGJES GUSHTI ANGLEZ

Po mberdhij pakez sot ne mengjes.
Dielli,ninulla yjesh eshte duke degjuar.
Mbase nena hene po i puth "naten e mire!"
Mbase rete e bardha jane jorgani i arnuar.

U zgjova se nuk u besoj enderrave.
Mendimet me perzhiten n'filxhanin e kafese.
Te dal njehere ashtu kot nga kopeshti.
Si u gdhine kermillat po zonjusha Vese?!


Kukuvajka turfullon nder antena
proteston serish mbi teknologjine.
Une i pergjumur i nxjerr gjuhen,na!
Le ta bekoje me glase njerezine!

Them se ne kete mengjes gushti...
Romeo lengoi :lakuriq nate: amtumire buzengjyer!
Njutonit, i ra nje molle ne koke
Mua me lindi kjo profke e shkelqyer!

----------


## Besoja

Përshëndetje!
Ju kërkoj ndjesë në se ju kam shqetësuar por ishte një urim i sinqertë.
Përgëzime për poezitë!

----------


## salamanda

S'me ke shqetesuar aspak Besoja!Te faleminderoj per pergezimin!

FINISH prane detit.

Deti,adhuruesi im!
Me degjoi kur ia shqeva nofullat dhimbjes
tek vija e finishit :aty njoha veten!...
Valet zukatnin recitalin e Nastradinit
ndersa mua me mbeten syte tek rete;atje
sorollatet tmerri im: fjolla e cigares 
qe doli nga oxhaket mishtake te gruas...
Rrenqethem si kalli ne kushtrim karkalecesh
Dielli prek tangjenten detare,
mendojne ndritshem delfinet,
thinjen pulebardhat imcake... 

2008-ta SHQIPE



Shuhen dritat,ndizet melodrama
Ankohet qyteti me klithje borish
Dyqani i modes,kioska me teneqe
patinojne mbi rruaza ligesish

Ja dhe ezani,adhurues nga qendra...
Monolog t'papunesh e shantazhe shpresash
Fallxhoret vjelin frutat e tradites
Thuren bulevardit kurora genjeshtrash

Behen fertele mbi plehra qente rrugace
Reklamat shkruhen  me thengjill te shuar
Kortezhe kaloshinash neper autostrade(!)
Ca benza te vjedhur, dasmore te eksituar

Tek vilat e reja si grazhda gogolesh,
ripertypet pritja,vetmia shumezohet.
Dembelet dirigjojne varferine e dhjamur
Prapambetja me tangarllek maskohet
(Kapercen bajga trotuarit Versace-veshesi
dhe...sa mire ia gudulis flegrat realiteti!)



TE MENDOJ...

Te mendoj duke ngrysur vetullat
te mendoj duke kruar koken
te mendoj duke skuqur petullat
kur duan t'me bejne gropen?

Te mendoj duke mbledhur lemshat
te mendoj kokeposhte si lakuriq 
te mendoj duke prekur temthat
kur mezi pres nje sihariq?

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*



FINISH prane detit.


Deti,adhuruesi im!
Me degjoi kur ia shqeva nofullat dhimbjes
tek vija e finishit :aty njoha veten!...
Valet zukatnin recitalin e Nastradinit
ndersa mua me mbeten syte tek rete;atje
sorollatet tmerri im: fjolla e cigares 
qe doli nga oxhaket mishtake te gruas...
Rrenqethem si kalli ne kushtrim karkalecesh
Dielli prek tangjenten detare,
mendojne ndritshem delfinet,
thinjen pulebardhat imcake...


*
Me shijoi kjo poezi...
Eshte e tera *gjetje*.
Te uroj shume perla te tjera si kjo, *salamanda*!!!

----------


## salamanda

NE ENDERR...

Ngec ne ashensor me nje skelet shtatezane,ne terr...
Mikrovala ne goten e konjakut me fik qirinjte e shpirtit
Mbaj peng ne karantine derrat e luftes :perqeshje: olitikanet!
Kotelia gervish Pikturen e Dorian Grejt dhe perdhunohet
Jehona e klithjes se Robinson Kruzose kris Titanikun
Internoj internetin;lexoj e shoh Boten ne Syrin e Kalter
Balenat blu pozojne me qejf ne shtratin e thate te perroit
Fantazma e Hitlerit endet mbi re alpesh austriake
Arka e Pandores mbushet me akrepe;inkubohet e Ardhmja!!!
Pikla altruizmi sperkasin qiej jetimesh shqipetare...

Magma urrejtjesh me turren si ujq me oreks dimeror;
Ngurohem,behem mumje dhe me quajne Tutankhamun!
Dashuroj te gjitha robinat,se i lejoj te jetojne ;
Ty sylynjare te hedh ne gremine para se te zgjohem!



THE CHICKEN OR THE EGG?                     

Tek thur nje shall me epshin e mushkrive,
kllocka zanafille rehat pjell vezen toke
Ne lemin qiellor sheh kaposh sarhoshin 
Iken e harron nje lemsh te arte,te ngrohte

"Plazhisti simpatik paska kostum kulpre!",-
thumbon Even bleta;pjalmon kallezen ne are
Krenaria vajzerore vertitet e pasigurte
Pergjon ardhjen e menstruacionit te pare

----------


## salamanda

SYKALTRA E PAPUTHUR

Vajze! Ne syte e tu shoh trishtim theres;
risi hipodromesh:kuajt shalojne njerez!
asteroide statuja e ca meteore frikacake,
kometa pa bisht fare;njezet yje binjake...
Ulkonja paqesore ne rrepira pyjesh te dendura
Urithe dheshkrifes,fushave te mjera pa emra
biba,kerrica mbi mimoza,dallendyshe rebele te ngordhur
plazh magnet peshkaqenesh,bredh degedebore te lodhur
llasticen e ngrysur qurrashe,lodren e thyer pertoke
ngerdheshjen e camarrokes me tas persheshi mbi koke
shoh barrikada ndrojtjesh,shoh perflakje kaotike
shoh veten strateg puthjesh :disfate e embel gjenetike !

----------


## salamanda

EKSTAZE

Nata ngordhalaqe noton ngadale neoneve...
"Egnatia" ndjell egersira me epsh epokash
Shiu i shtatorit perdhos zambaket peruane
Guackat grupohen e gervishin gurmaze lagunash
Papagallet pehlivane shkasin nga putrat e panterave
Pinguinet perdhunojne arinj polar akullnajave
Argjiroja pasionante predikon vetevrasje mbi bedena
Gjiri i gjitones sajon sanatorium gjarprinjsh
Buaviten brengat e Ballkanit bjeshkeve te nemura
Flutura e fundit fergellon mbi fidanin e fundit
Bota boshatiset bujshem:behem barbar!

PASION PER TIM SHOQ(?)

Me ndoqi n'qytet,ja,ne fshat i erdha;
Mesuese pa pune dhe pa karriere mbeta
Dembeli s'punon me,si zarbe vjen perqark
zhardhoke patatesh na kane mbire ne bark 
"Pervoja dhe puthje do te ndaj me ty..."
sot me thote "putane!" as qe i bie n'sy 
Kur bej nje shaka sa per ta qetesuar,
rifillon grindjen e korrikut te kaluar
Sillem njerezisht,por me kot i bie canges
Ndjehem si flurur ne rrjeten e merimanges
Pelltuq jeta ime...para pusit pergjunjem
O sa pune qe kam;e ngrihem e shkundem
Kulacin e papjekur e shtie ne cerep
Miqte presin meze,kalastrenin rrjep...
Im shoq ka dashnore mua s'ma ben qejfin
Prapa diellit vafte :i hutuar: iiii e dua dreqin!



TREGETARI PELEGRIN


Pa shoqerues niset qe te mbaje sekretin,
pasaniku qe mund ta bleje edhe xhenetin
S'eshte qyqar kur ne pike te zhegut gulcon
ka fyell,devete robina, nje mik kameleon

Pasdite pushon paq dhe pergezon perendine
Pendohet tregetari xhambaz e qull shamine
Ndane oazit, kali i nje smireziu ndal revanin;
mizori me callme s'ia merr veresie karvanin...

(Beduini hajdut buze dunes numeron florinjte)
Pelegrini buzeplasur mendon per ciliminjte
I shashtisur pas palmes shijon perendimin.
Delire,me henen e pergjumur rinis udhetimin

----------


## riza2008

Pershendetje salamanda!Si gjithmone e kendsme ne poezi.Ju lexoj me deshire dhe ju uroj suksese.Me respekt rizai2008.

----------


## salamanda

Faleminderit shume  Riza,te pershendes:

NGUSHELLIM DALLENDYSHESH

Kish' bar per fole pergjate lugines;
ca kasolle bujqish e shtepi bejleresh
Mprehen krahet mysafiret pranverore,
vjeshta erdhi me bucima buldozeresh...

Qypa,gjyma,xhezve,hanxhare,ne muze,
i dyllte qehajai sykuq i fshatit,
sopata e ndryshkur e druvarit plak,
sfurku i frashert,parmenda e argatit...

Tej u duken shtegetaret e shteruara;
te shushatura... mbi ullinj u ulen.
"Si s'u ndame njehere per se mbari:
shyqyr qe varret nuk i shperngulen!"

----------


## salamanda

NATE FUNDJAVE

Prej neverise se pijeve te perzira,
ne qender t'qytetit vjellin shishkebab
Me gazel harbutesh mbushet erresira
Racistet e droguar rrahin nje arab

Neper parkime burrat shkembejne grate
Pshurren rrugicave,qorrsokakut dhjesin
Makiazhi shemton klubisten duarthate
Kolla e kurves kacurrele zgjon kendesin

KAFEJA E MENGJESIT


Xixellonja si ambulance ajrore
mbart renkimet e kendesit
Pagjumesia derdh llumin e lodhjes
pi kafen e mengjesit

----------


## riza2008

NATE FUNDJAVE

Prej neverise se pijeve te perzira,
ne qender t'qytetit vjellin shishkebab
Me gazel harbutesh mbushet erresira
Racistet e droguar rrahin nje arab

Neper parkime burrat shkembejne grate
Pshurren rrugicave,qorrsokakut dhjesin
Makiazhi shemton klubisten duarthate
Kolla e kurves kacurrele zgjon kendesin

Shum e bukur.S'di ç'far te them tjeter.Flet vete poezia.Resperkte salamanda.

----------


## riza2008

NATE FUNDJAVE

Prej neverise se pijeve te perzira,
ne qender t'qytetit vjellin shishkebab
Me gazel harbutesh mbushet erresira
Racistet e droguar rrahin nje arab

Neper parkime burrat shkembejne grate
Pshurren rrugicave,qorrsokakut dhjesin
Makiazhi shemton klubisten duarthate
Kolla e kurves kacurrele zgjon kendesin

Shum e bukur.S'di ç'far te them tjeter.Flet vete poezia.Respekte salamanda.

----------

